# White wine lemon butter sauce



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

You will need:
1/4 C cheap white wine (I use the box wine)
5 Tbsp fresh squeezed lemon juice
5 Tbsp heavy whipping cream
2 sticks unsalted butter- cold (not room temp)- sliced in quarters

Heat wine and lemon juice in a small sauce pan/pot and reduce to ~1/2 original amount. Add cream and stir/heat til thickens a little (about 3-5 minutes). Remove from heat and add butter one block at a time stirring continuously (I use a small whisk) until block completely melted. Add remaining blocks one at a time waiting for the curent block to be completely melted before adding next until all incorporated. Leave off heat. You can add salt or pepper if you desire or saute fresh garlic, bay leaves, shallots during reduction stage for different taste.

Tastes great served over chicken and fish. Should be enough for two people. If you reheat, the butter will separate and will have a different consistency-- In other words not good reheated


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Add some capers for some extra zing


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Also known as beurre blanc. After making it put in a thermos and it will hold for a while and not separate. Very good on macadamium crusted trout.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I would add to use a decent thermos and run some hot water in it to heat it up before putting your sauce in - obviously drain the water and dry it also and don't use a thermos you ever put coffee in. I usually make the sauce first, put in the thermos, then cook what I plan to use it on.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Going to make some to put over these crab cakes tonight


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

That will be tasty!


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## Steve Works (Oct 18, 2012)

I've made this yesterday for my wife. She loved it. Thank you so much for this recipe.
Have a great weekend!
_______________________________
Steve Works
champagne rosé
champagne blanc de blanc


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

Glad to hear y'all enjoyed it Steve. I find myself making it about once a week for various dishes. Easy to make and adds an extra "umph" to any chicken or fish dish. Also good to dip crab legs in...


----------

